
Russia tests anti-satellite weapon in space - shadeslayer_
https://www.axios.com/russia-space-anti-satellite-weapons-test-2558761b-04ee-4c86-83b3-ed8e2a475bd6.html
======
jjk166
Pretty light on details.

~~~
hindsightbias
[https://www.c4isrnet.com/battlefield-
tech/space/2020/07/23/r...](https://www.c4isrnet.com/battlefield-
tech/space/2020/07/23/russia-conducted-anti-satellite-test-in-space-says-us-
space-command/)

